# Baby Pygmy goat is scared



## jthomas (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am brand new to this forum. I live in Panaca, Nevada and I just purchased my very first goats. A 1 year old Pygmy named Ebby and an 8 week old or so named Lucy. My concern is for Lucy, she is very afraid of humans and rams herself into the fencing head first and makes herself bleed. Unfortunately i do not have a fence surrounding my lot and I have to lead them out to different areas to eat weeds and leaves. Any suggestions to avoid this drama? It is only my second day with them, so any words of advice or tell me not to worry as long as I'm trying to handle her and get her used to humans?
Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

My goats were the same way at first, very skittish. You just have to spend a lot of time with them. Try offering Lucy grain in your hand and if she comes up to you then slowly stroke her. I am not sure if you are able to catch her or how much she weighs, but i caught my Nubians and held them for a long time and let the rest of my family hold them, that way they can get used to people. If you do that, i would also give them some treats so that they are rewarded when they are handled. That will associate being held as a good thing


----------



## jthomas (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the response! I will follow your advice. Hopefully the more we handle her the friendlier she'll be!:hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep play with them and handle them as much as possible. Find a treat that they like and you will be their best friend. Try animal crackers, graham crackers. bread, different fruits, mine love apples.


----------

